# Death Korps of Krieg Infantry squad firing: Where is it?



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi there

I was scanning the death korps of krieg section of forge world and it seems that the 'Death Korps of Krieg Infantry Squad Firing' has disappeared. I can remember distinctly that there was the Advancing, At Ease (which are both still there) and the firing. When I search Death Korps of Krieg Infantry it comes up with those two and the guys for the gorgon. It seems a little bizarre they would remove such a set for availability surely? If I am correct, then does anyone know another place to source my beloved Kriegsmen, or if any good deals are going on on ebay atm?

Cheers
Alasdair


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Just checked, they're gone. Maybe they ran out or are remodeling them. I don't know but I remember they were there too.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Two "firing" Death Korps squads available on eBay, but they're from the Russian Federation, so buyer beware...


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I already asked this question via their Facebook page actually.



> *Me *: Are the death korps of krieg firing models going to be available again soon? They went missing a few weeks ago.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *Forge World* We're resolving some mould issues, they should return to sale shortly


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok cool that's great. I won't be looking into to getting them right away anyway, so I am willing to wait a while.

Thanks, Alasdair


----------

